# Spec V Brembo Brakes on the 240



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Honestly, I was just wondering if you guys have any insight or thoughts on this. I don't feel like doing the 5 bolt conversion and was wondering if the Brembo brakes for the Spec V would fit the 240? I'd use the calipers and get cross drilled and slotted rotors from power slot or someone else. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

they do make brembos for a 240sx.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> they do make brembos for a 240sx.



For the 4 bolt?

huh....where the hell am I looking?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Of course they make Brembo's for the 240. You can find them on eBay, or if your serious about getting them, lemme know and I will find you a site that sells them.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Of course they make Brembo's for the 240. You can find them on eBay, or if your serious about getting them, lemme know and I will find you a site that sells them.


im serious bout gettin em, bumpin', got a site?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah gimme a few min and I will pm the site to you or I will just post it here.

What year is your 240?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

are you looking for calipers as well or just rotors?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey i have a question for u guys. were could i get a good deal on Rotora big brake kits for my car ??? I found them for about $2k can any1 get a better deal on them??? let me know


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

That doesnt look that special. My S15 brakes are 300mm Cast 4 piston and cost me $400AUD with pads and rotors. If you want ali get the 300zx ones.
A set of Nissan Sumitomo 4 piston calipers and brembo blanks will cost you heaps less and bolt straight on.
For $1000-$1500 you should be able to get a set of R32 GTR VSPEC brembos which are 324mm


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Joel said:


> That doesnt look that special. My S15 brakes are 300mm Cast 4 piston and cost me $400AUD with pads and rotors. If you want ali get the 300zx ones.
> A set of Nissan Sumitomo 4 piston calipers and brembo blanks will cost you heaps less and bolt straight on.
> For $1000-$1500 you should be able to get a set of R32 GTR VSPEC brembos which are 324mm




If u could do me the favor and find me a pair or tell me were to get one. i would send the moeny as fast as posibble lol :thumbup: :fluffy: :cheers: :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> If u could do me the favor and find me a pair or tell me were to get one. i would send the moeny as fast as posibble lol :thumbup: :fluffy: :cheers: :fluffy: :cheers:


pm me for it too, i need to know pricings for it first tho. :cheers: :thumbup: :cheers: :thumbup:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The only problem with the GT-R Brembo setup is the 5 lug rotors but the good people at DBA (Disc Brakes Australia) said before they would drill the normal 5 lug pattern they could custom drill a 4 lug set for a small fee.

Also Stoptech has 4 bolt 240SX brake kits with 332mm two piece slotted rotors, 4 piston calipers, Axxis Ultimate pads, brackets, and lines for under $2k. I personally have these 

The SE-R Brembos may or may not bolt up because of the caliper mounting bracket. If that could be verified then it may be a good upgrade if you could get it reasonably.

Remember with any of the these upgrades you need to run at least a 17 inch wheel.

Troy


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well how much can some1 get the GTR brakes for me for????


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> Well how much can some1 get the GTR brakes for me for????


im gonna be asking for em too, gotta send some mail now. :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

KA24Tech: I got my factory rotors redrilled to 5 stud by a local metal fabricator. Cost me $50 for all 4.

As for GTR stuff these guys get a fair amount of stuff in
http://www.japanesemotorsport.com.au/


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I am sure that many fabricators and machine shops could redrill the 5 lug to a 4 lug. But I thought instead of dealing with all the holes why not special order them direct from the rotor manufacturer. But you have a point in that redrilling a good set of big used rotors would be an economical upgrade.

Augimatic, you could also redrill a set of R32 GT-R 296mm rotors in the upgrade kit for the Z32 300Z from Stillen, Courtesy Nissan as well as Performance Nissan. It runs about a $1000 and will fit under many 16 inch wheels.

Troy


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> they do make brembos for a 240sx.


whack comment, if you ask me, if you knew that they made brembos for the silvia and 180sx, then you shoulda had common sense to figure it out for the 240sx.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i say make a useful comment


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> That doesnt look that special. My S15 brakes are 300mm Cast 4 piston and cost me $400AUD with pads and rotors. If you want ali get the 300zx ones.
> A set of Nissan Sumitomo 4 piston calipers and brembo blanks will cost you heaps less and bolt straight on.
> For $1000-$1500 you should be able to get a set of R32 GTR VSPEC brembos which are 324mm


Yeah I use 4 Spot Volvo brakes on the VL, bolt rite on to Holden VB-VP front struts....only $76 AUD a pair  I used 295mm ventilated disks of a VP Commodore, which set me back $15 AUD each  Add Volvo Pads $70 set (trade) this was a no brainer....

(This will NOT work on a Nissan...well I havent tried it yet...lol)

Anyway, I wonder if anybody has tried a water spray system onto the front brakes like the raceing R32 GTR's to stop brake fade? Race GTR's, both the R32 and 33 (34 don't count...POS) had/have major brake problems.....

I should really investigate this one at work one day....after I finish this water injection system..... *sigh*


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Ive heard of volvo 4 spots being used on silvias. Porsche brembos can be fitted as well.

Would you have trouble with cracking brake rotors with a water spray? Youd want some pretty well made 2 piece race rotors for that would you?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Joel said:


> Ive heard of volvo 4 spots being used on silvias. Porsche brembos can be fitted as well.
> 
> Would you have trouble with cracking brake rotors with a water spray? Youd want some pretty well made 2 piece race rotors for that would you?



u can?? thats tight thats new information to me :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah a guy I know has them on his s14. Not sure what he did to fit them though... I dont think they are straight bolt on, maybe need a bracket or something


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I *belive* the rotor offset is the same on the volvo's as it is on the silvia


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok i just call this local junk yard and they told me 200 dollars for the 2 front caliper and 2 back calipers. cause on ebay th front ones are goin for 100 and rear for 70. and when u add shippein its the fucking the same lol. could any1 get them cheaper???


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Usually the price difference is that they come with pads.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this for volvo or 300zx?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> this for volvo or 300zx?



i am getting the 300zx calipers, rotors and everythign needed for the swap. i am doing the front and back at the same time. we could also do them at the same time and help each other out


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sounds good. i should be ordering mine within the next week. I hear that the back is a lot more difficult than the front though.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

were u getting them from and how much??? for the front


----------

